# True or false, if you have a good ogee curve...



## Amnesia (Oct 16, 2019)

then you must also have at least pretty good zygo anterior projection? What can you tell about undereye support, orbitals? If you have a good ogee curve then do you MUST then also have at least good orbitals? 


Like say it looks like this, what all can you tell from a bone structure if you have at least this good 3/4? Good maxilla, lean face, forward zygo?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, protuding browridr and protuding zygos = good orbitals


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Yes, protuding browridr and protuding zygos = good orbitals


my browridge barely protudes, it protudes from the edges not next to my eye.
i have better zygos than the model that OP posted?
im a teenanger
what does that mean?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 16, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> my browridge barely protudes, it protudes from the edges not next to my eye.
> i have better zygos than the model that OP posted?
> im a teenanger
> what does that mean?


Pics or gtfo


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Pics or gtfo


no pics on this dumbass site lol


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 16, 2019)

I have a decent brow ridge (I think you've even commented on it before when I remarked on Lookism on whether or not I should get a brow ridge implant), but my native orbitals are shit (not so much anymore with the implants). So I don't think there's really a correlation between brow prominence and orbital rim development, but I could be wrong.


----------



## oldcell (Oct 16, 2019)

ITs true..i thank god i have all of those, it goes hand to hand


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 16, 2019)

good ogee curve leads to overall good bone structer because its all in one package theory
BUT
you need 2 things
a) harmony
b) pretty much not flaws


----------



## jjm4765 (Oct 16, 2019)

I have an alright ogee curve but my orbitals are pretty recessed. Don't know if those always link together


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 16, 2019)

my ogee curve

i have shit brow ridge tho. i think i have good orbitals but i literally have 0 fat on them so i’ve always thought they’re recessed. @Amnesia


----------



## Titbot (Oct 16, 2019)

I have a good ogee curve but no harmony what so ever


----------



## cardiologist (Oct 16, 2019)

I have minimal forward growth but wide, laterally-projected zgyos and have a strong ogee curve. Zygos are the most important for ogee imo.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 16, 2019)

Forward and lateral arch zygos and lean face, this guy have forward Maxilla and not so good zygos





Richard Ramirez with less of maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## poloralf (Jul 21, 2020)

You get blessed with the golden Curry


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 21, 2020)

I mean, 3/4 is my best angle but I still look like shit from the side.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 21, 2020)

Seems like old post, but yes 100%. My ogee curve is very good, also good undereye support and orbitals. Same for anterior zygo projection, so ops theory is correct. My mandible isnt as good though, my cheekbones mog jaw.


----------



## Deleted member 9586 (Sep 30, 2020)

nope it's not connected to orbitals. I have shit infraorbitals and also not very good supraorbitals(browridge) but i have a great 3/4 w a decent ogee curve. 

What matters mainly is how much ur zygos protrude and how much buccal fat you're carrying(having excess won't give u an ogee curve) and also how big ur buccinator muscles are(the lower the muscles are in size, the hollower ur cheeks become giving u an ogee curve)


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 30, 2020)

I have better ogee than that but am zygo less dog


----------

